# Swedish: Att bli katolsk på någon



## jonquiliser

Gokväll,

ett uttryck som betyder att man blir riktigt jävla förbannad på nån. Nu undrar jag om någon känner igen uttryckssättet. Det har nämligen visat sig att inte så många här tycks känna till det, och jag kan inte komma på så många fler än min mamma som använder det, och jag är inte riktigt säker på varifrån det kommer. Så, har nån annan hört det?


----------



## LaTartaruga

Godnatt. Jag har aldrig hört det! Låter inte som ett accepterat uttryck, mer som ett personligt användande.


----------



## Vikingo

Det er et uttrykk jeg kjenner igjen fra ungdomsskolen, det ble sagt "å være katolsk i hodet", som da skulle bety å være mindre intelligent, eller litt gal. Jeg husker at lærererinnen tok opp en diskusjon i klassen om det var noe man kunne (politisk korrekt) si.


----------



## Lugubert

Nytt för mig, men god jul eller lämpligt annat alternativ till er alla!


----------



## sigjak

I min norsk-engelske ordbok fra Universitetsforlaget står *katolsk i hodet* forklart med *crazy*.
God jul.


----------



## jonquiliser

Tartaruguita, enligt min morsa så är det inte något hon hittat på, tydligen nåt som hon är bekant med ända sen liten. Tack alla för svar, intressant att man på norska pratar om att vara katolisk i huvudet...  

Trevlig helg till er alla också, i julanda eller på annat sätt!


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

Hej! Jag blev helt katolsk av att inte veta, så jag måste ju leta, och behövde inte gå längre än till SAOB, där hittar man katolsk i betydelsen _förvirrad; förryckt; förr äv. om sak: "galen", "tokig", "omöjlig" _i vardagligt, folkligt tal.

Lyckades inte kopiera in någon direktlänk till uppslagsordet, men du kan slå upp det själv. http://g3.spraakdata.gu.se/saob/

/Wilma


----------



## jonquiliser

Där ser man! Tack Wilma. SAOB nästa .


----------



## jonquiliser

Ett tillägg, nu när frågan är avgjord: en finlandssvensk dialektordbok ger betydelsen "ursinnig, fly förbannad", med angiven användning bl.a. på min hemort .


----------



## hanne

Jeg så lige denne genopstandne tråd, og vil bidrage med et lille kuriosum:
På dansk bruger vi udtrykket "at være græsk-katolsk", som betyder at være ligeglad med noget.

- Skal vi se film A eller film B?
- Vælg hvad du vil, jeg er græsk-katolsk.


----------



## jonquiliser

hanne said:


> Jeg så lige denne genopstandne tråd, og vil bidrage med et lille kuriosum:
> På dansk bruger vi udtrykket "at være græsk-katolsk", som betyder at være ligeglad med noget.
> 
> - Skal vi se film A eller film B?
> - Vælg hvad du vil, jeg er græsk-katolsk.





Intressant hur katolicismen har kommit att stå för både ilska och likgiltighet


----------

